# KERNEL 2.6.16-r9 E ALSA... NON AGG IL KERNEL CHE CREA PROB!!

## doctor_evilz

┌──────────────────────────Soundcard Selection─────────────────────────────┐

 │                                                                          │

 │          Following card(s) are found on your system.                     │

 │          Choose a soundcard to configure:                                │

 │ ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

 │ │  intel8x0  nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)  │ │

 │ │  legacy    Probe legacy ISA (non-PnP) chips                          │ │

 │ │                                                                      │ │

 │ │                                                                      │ │

 │ │                                                                      │ │

 │ │                                                                      │ │

 │ │                                                                      │ │

 │ │                                                                      │ │

 │ └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │

 ├──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤

 │                       <  OK  >            <Cancel>                       │

 └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

              ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

              │                                                │

              │ Configuring snd-intel8x0                       │

              │ Do you want to modify /etc/modules.d/alsa?     │

              │                                                │

              ├────────────────────────────────────────────────┤

              │             < Yes >       < No  >              │

              └────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

         ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

         │                                                          │

         │                                                          │

         │      OK, sound driver is configured.                     │

         │                                                          │

         │                   ALSA  CONFIGURATOR                     │

         │                                                          │

         │           will prepare the card for playing now.         │

         │                                                          │

         │      Now I'll run alsasound init script, then I'll use   │

         │      amixer to raise the default volumes.                │

         │      You can change the volume later via a mixer         │

         │      program such as alsamixer or gamix.                 │

         │                                                          │

         ├─────────────────────────────────────────────────────92%──┤

         │                         <  OK  >                         │

         └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...

nel mio make.conf ho messo i seguenti dati:

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

la scheda viene riconosciuta

EvilZpc sbin # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

Moduli:

EvilZpc sbin # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                50592  0

snd_intel8x0           33000  0

snd_ac97_codec         99672  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            4480  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                80264  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22024  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    45520  5 snd_seq,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10640  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

Questo problema me lo da da quando ho aggiornato il mio kernel da 2.6.15-r5 a 2.6.16-r9, ho notato che in questo link del forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3362627.html#3362627) già si tratta questo problema. Volevo sapere se a qualcuno, qui nel forum italiano ha risolto questo prob. 

Grazie  :Smile: Last edited by doctor_evilz on Tue Jun 06, 2006 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bender86

Cambiando kernel, devi riemergere il pacchetto alsa-driver.

EDIT: Ora che guardo bene, sembra che tu lo abbia già fatto. Hai provato a caricare manualmente i moduli, e a guardare cosa dice dmesg? Magari trovi qualche informazione.

----------

## doctor_evilz

I moduli manualmente li carica senza problemi, ma il problema principale non sta nei moduli, ecco il prob 

EvilZpc sbin # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

nn mi trova la scheda   :Sad: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

ops ragazzi ho sbagliato a postare   :Embarassed:  questo è il forum di discussione   :Embarassed:   copio tutto nel forum italiano, cancellate questo post se potete... scusate ancora   :Embarassed: 

ecco il post giusto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-468772.html

----------

## gutter

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

Ho spostato questo dal forum di discussione e bloccato l'altro. La prossima volta ascoltiamo i suggerimenti degli utenti  :Wink: 

Per qualunque dubbio sull'uso del forum (dopo e solo dopo aver letto le FAQ) contattate un mod con un PM o via IM.

----------

## bender86

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

 Significa che il device file associato alla scheda audio non esiste (/dev/snd/qualcosa, mi sembra), e uno dei motivi potrebbe essere che non hai caricato i moduli.

Usi udev? Prova a impostare RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc.

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ho fatto come dici tu bender ( RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" )  ma niente, stesso problema, ho anche provato a ricompilare alsa ma niente. I moduli sono i stessi che caricavo col kernel 2.6.15-r5 ma col nuovo non va... nn riesco a capire   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bender86

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> Ho fatto come dici tu bender ( RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" )  ma niente, stesso problema, ho anche provato a ricompilare alsa ma niente. I moduli sono i stessi che caricavo col kernel 2.6.15-r5 ma col nuovo non va... nn riesco a capire  :cry:

 Forse non ho capito, hai ricompilato il pacchetto media-sound/alsa-driver? E sei sicuro che /usr/src/linux sia il tuo kernel giusto, e non quello vecchio? Quando carichi i moduli, cosa c'è in /dev/snd/?

----------

## doctor_evilz

Il kernel è quello giusto

EvilZpc linux # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Jun  5 16:41 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

 ho ricompilato sia kernel che tutti i pacchetti alsa.

Ecco /dev/snd/ 

EvilZpc ~ # ls /dev/snd

seq  timer

----------

## IlGab

udev non crea i devices ?

Prova ad aumentare il livello di logging di udev 

```
 udevcontrol log_priority=debug 
```

 e vedere nei log se per qualche motivo non ti riesce a creare i devices.

Il pacchetto alsa-driver se non erro serve solo col kernel-2.4

----------

## bender86

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> EvilZpc ~ # ls /dev/snd
> 
> seq  timer

 

Qualcosa non va, ecco cosa dovresti vedere:

```
ultra5 ~ # ls -l /dev/snd/

totale 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1  6 giu 10:25 seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33  6 giu 10:25 timer

ultra5 ~ # modprobe snd-sun-cs4231

ultra5 ~ # ls -l /dev/snd/

totale 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  0  6 giu 13:46 controlC0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 24  6 giu 13:46 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 16  6 giu 13:46 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1  6 giu 10:25 seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33  6 giu 10:25 timer

```

Una volta che hai caricato i moduli, dovrebbero automaticamente essere creati i device file in /dev/snd/. Mi spiace ma credo di avere finito le idee.

EDIT:

Potresti provare a creare manualmente i device con mknod (vedi man mknod), ma non so a quanto possa servire.Last edited by bender86 on Tue Jun 06, 2006 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doctor_evilz

Si i moduli dovrebbero esser creati li ma nada, nn si vedono  :Sad:  c'è qualche modo per aggiungerli?

----------

## Scen

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Il pacchetto alsa-driver se non erro serve solo col kernel-2.4

 

Erri   :Wink: 

Il pacchetto alsa-driver ti permette di installare le versioni più recenti dei driver Alsa, poichè quelli inclusi nel kernel non sono mai allineati con l'ultima versione stabile.

Hanno il contro di doverli ricompilare ad ogni cambio/ricompilazione totale del kernel, ma per questo basta un poco di attenzione.

x doctor_evilz: prova a dare un'occhiata alle info contenute in questa pagina: http://alsa.opensrc.org/TroubleShooting

Magari trovi qualche aiuto in più!

----------

## doctor_evilz

GNU nano 1.3.11           File: /proc/asound/cards

--- no soundcards ---

non deve essere così il il file cards  :Sad:  ci deve essere la mia scheda!   :Sad:   ho installato tutto come da manuale ma nada, mi carica i moduli con modprobe ma nn li mette in /dev/snd, non capisco questo  :Sad: 

Girando su google ho trovato una info:

http://www.slackwareitalia.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?viewmode=flat&order=ASC&topic_id=484&forum=1&move=prev&topic_time=1122386432

Dice di downgradare il pacchetto udev oppure aggiungere snddevices...  cosa faccio?

----------

## nick_spacca

Io avevo un problema simile quando NON avevo installato la parte "OSS" di alsa, che serve per iteroperabilita col vecchio sistema audio...quindi puoi controllare se hai installato (eventualmente reinstallandolo) il pacchetto:

```
media-libs/alsa-oss
```

Questo è cio che io ho sul mio sistema:

```
nick-book nick # emerge -pv media-libs/alsa-oss alsa-driver

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.11  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11  USE="oss -debug -doc" 0 kB
```

EDIT= forse è meglio farlo aggiungendo la USE="oss" al pacchetto alsa-driver...

----------

## ^Stefano^

Io sono abituato da un po di tempo ormai ad usare i driver alsa nel kernel, quindi con emerge installo alsa-utils alsa-headers e alsa-lib. ho finito da pochissimo l'aggiornamento del kernel, riavviato già  3 4 volte perchè sto facendo delle prove su altre cose e tutto va a gonfie vele   :Very Happy: 

```
00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
```

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi ho provato quello che avete detto, ma nada, non va lo stesso   :Sad:   provo a reinstallare tutto?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

reinstallare tutto? e a che serve? mica risolvi il problema cosi'... e se si ripresentasse ? cosa fai reinstalli tutto un'altra volta?

Cmq prima di tutto dovresti postare tutte le informazioni necessarie a darti una mano: pacchetti installati, versione degli stessi, sei su ARCH o ~ARCH ? perche' questo potrebbe fare un'enorme differenza!

Hai provato a downgradare alla versione precedente di udev?Hai cercato nel forum?Hai provato con i moduli del kernel?

Facci sapere!

Ciao

----------

## knefas

Hai letto questo topic?

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ho provato quello che avete detto, ma nada, non va lo stesso    provo a reinstallare tutto?

 

hai provato anche a fare quello che faccio io? nel kernel hai tutto, alsa-driver e l'emulazione per oss. poi emergi headers lib e utils. ovviamente unmergi alsa-driver e provi. dopo dovrebbe andare. nn ti scoraggiare al primo colpo, prova a compilare come moduli quello che ti serve, se non va mettilo statico.reinstallare non serve perchè kernel e alsa rimangono uguali. non va ora non va neanche se reinstalli. male che vada puoi sempre tornare al kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7, mascherando il nuovo -r9 impedisci l'aggiornamento. oppure puoi provare un vanilla-sources.....cioè, reinstallare? non hai fatto neanche 1/4 delle prove   :Mad: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi ho fatto tutto quello che avete detto ma nada... potete scivermi ognuno di voi passo passo il modo in cui si può risolvere la cosa?

I moduli ci sono ma non stanno in /dev/snd.... stranissimo...   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

Che versione di udev stai utilizzando?

Hai provato ad utilizzare lo script presente nel terzultimo messaggio del topic linkato da knefas?

Prova ad eseguire quello script, successivamente imposta in /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

```

così non perdi i devices con i successivi riavvii.

----------

